# 16 inch quick change gear box chart ?



## bobdog (Jul 17, 2017)

Would like to get new southbend 16 inch quick change gear box chart for my lathe. It has single quick change lever. Anybody know where to get one reproduced or new old stock one ?   Looks like this but in brass   Thanks Hoss


----------



## dlane (Jul 17, 2017)

Ebay had som re pops of other SB charts might call seller and check for a 16


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2017)

What dlane said. I got them off ebay for my heavy ten and they are pretty darn nice.


----------



## bobdog (Jul 18, 2017)

I did but he doesnt have a single lever 16 inch chart


----------



## bac1972 (Jul 19, 2017)

You might try Grizzly Industrial, they now own South Bend and have some parts. http://www.grizzly.com/brands/south-bend-lathe/parts


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 19, 2017)

In my town we have a trophy place that will transfer whatever you want to a brass plate.  Not sure of the process they use but it seemed to work well when we had them do it for us.


----------



## Brain Coral (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello Hoss,

My chart was also missing on my 16" single tumbler SB. I bought a NOS one from a fellow that I know. PM me and I will give you the contact info.


----------

